#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Παρατάξεις του ΤΕΕ

## Xάρης

Παρακάτω παρατίθενται οι παρατάξεις και οι μεμονωμένοι υποψήφιοι που έλαβαν μέρος στις εκλογές του 2006. Στους ιστοτόπους τους μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τις απόψεις τους πάνω στα θέματα που μας απασχολούν και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα.*

Παρατάξεις*

Ακομμάτιστο Κίνημα Μηχανικών για το ΤΕΕ και το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 

Αδέσμευτοι - Ανεξάρτητοι - Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες Μηχανικοί (Α²ΕΛ.Ε.Μ.)

Αδέσμευτοι Μηχανικοί & Ανεξάρτητοι Νέοι (Α.Μ.Α.Ν.)

Ανεξάρτητη Αριστερή Κίνηση - Εργαζόμενοι Μηχανικοί

Ανεξάρτητη Κίνηση Μηχανολόγων - Ηλεκτρολόγων - Ηλεκτρονικών - Ναυπηγών (Α.Κ.Μ.Η.Η.Ν)

Ανεξάρτητη Πρωτοβουλία Μηχανικών

Ανεξάρτητοι Εργολήπτες

Ανεξάρτητοι Μηχανικοί Ευβοίας

Αριστερός Αντίλογος στο ΤΕΕ

Αυτόνομοι Μηχανικοί Ανατολικής Κρήτης

Δημοκρατική Κίνηση Μηχανικών (ΔΚΜ)

Δημοκρατική Πανεπιστημονική Κίνηση Μηχανικών

Δημοκρατική Παράταξη Μηχανικών (ΔΗ.ΠΑ.Μ.)

Δημοκρατικό Κίνημα Μηχανικών Δημοκρατική Ανανεωτγική Πρωτοπορία (ΔΚΜη - ΔΑΠ)

Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες Μηχανικοί (Ελ.Ε.Μ.)

Ενωτική Κίνηση Χημικών Μηχανικών - Μηχανικών Διεργασιών

Μηχανικοί επί τω Έργω

Μηχανικοί η/Υ @ Πληροφορικής...γι' αυτά που μας ανήκουν

Μηχανικοί της Εκπαίδευσης

ΠΑΣΚ Διπλωματούχων Μηχανικών

Συμπαράταξη Μηχανικών για το ΤΕΕ (ΑΣΜΕ-ΔΕΜ-ΕΜΝΚ-ΕΠΜΘ-ΠΚ&ΔΜ-ΡΠΜΔΕ)

Συσπείρωση Αριστερών Μηχανικών


*Μεμονωμένοι Υποψήφιοι*

Αργυρός ΣπυρίδωνΔιακοδημητρίου ΔαυΐδΔιαμεσης ΣπυρίδωνΛαγόπουλος ΠαναγιώτηςΠοβασκη Ριχάρδος

----------

